# I and Love and You - Nude



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I was surprised to see this 5 star grain free dog food at KROGER today. The 5 lb bags were on sale for $11 and the bags had $3 coupons on them. I was going to get a bag to try out since my dogs are grain free, but as I was walking to the register I noticed it has over 35% protein. That is a lot. My girls are used to around 26-27% protein. Just thought I'd pass it out there for anyone who uses that food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Never heard of it. What protein bases do they have? I feed Wysong nurture with quail and they absolutely loved it! But it had 40-42% protein which I thought was extremely high. Sure enough the dogs ended up with diarrhea for a while (which they never do). I still love the food but I only feed it diluted now. It has bits of freeze dried quail in it and they love that part. Also I can feed it to the cats because it is a canine/feline formula. If you like the I and love and you nude go ahead and try it. Just dilute the like I do the Wysong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I saw three. A fish, a bird, and a red meat one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

As I recall, a raw diet has about 44% protein. Wouldn't that be okay in a kibble?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

When I first got got Molly I tried their dehydrated rawfood and Molly liked it....... Never tried the kibble though! I like the shape .....it's little hearts...hahahaha!!!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Mine are currently on TOTW. Maybe I'll get a bag to try


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ok. So I bought two 5 lb bags of IALAY because they ended up being $9 each. They love it. I'm mixing it with TOTW for now until the TOTW is gone. Their poo is actually firmer with eating more protein. Weird. 

I also noticed Kroger had another 5 star food - Nutrisca. It's grain free and potato free. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried Nutrisca from Kroger too! Luce likes it. She is finishing a bag of Natural Balance - got it free from Petco with a coupon - yeah!! I'll try different brands - most of the time grain free or at least gluten free.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

JudyD said:


> As I recall, a raw diet has about 44% protein. Wouldn't that be okay in a kibble?


That's not correct. Raw diet is not high in protein. It has a lot of water in it. So a balanced raw diet would have probably more like 20 % protein.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I thought I'd revive this thread to see if anyone else has further thoughts on I and Love and You. My puppy DD started out on Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals Grain Free (the breeder's recommendation) plus raw. I have stopped using raw, so she eats only kibble now. I bought some IALAY to try it out, and DD actually prefers it to the Fromm's. It is also slightly cheaper than the Fromm's. For now, I am only using IALAY as a supplemental food (e.g., training treats, food dispenser toy treats). I am wondering whether to transition her over to IALAY completely, or to just continue using it as a supplement.

I am also considering some Castor & Pollux grain-free -- again, either as a supplement to Fromm's or as a full-time kibble. If anyone has experience with that brand, please let me know.


----------

